# Pouch/Tadpole Snail Problem?



## SuarezJuan (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello.

I have these snails in my tank and they are reproducing alot, I'd say I have about 30 snails. Are these snails a problem to a planted tank? Or should I let them live?

Thanks.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

depends on what specie of snail it is. Can you get a pic?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

There more than likely pond or ramshorn snails that came with the plants. If so, they are no harm to healthy plants. You can control the numbers by decreasing the amount of food feed to your fish.


----------



## SuarezJuan (Feb 19, 2007)

This website contains a picture of the snail that I have http://clean-water.uwex.edu/wav/monitoring/biotic/group4.htm

There are currently about 200 eggs scattered thoughout my tank in bunches of about 20. I will be removing these ASAP.

Thanks for the Advice


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

That would be the common pond snail that trenac mentioned. No harm to healthy plants, but they will reproduce like mad if you overfeed.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

i have a bazillion in m y fry tanks. they dont bother the plants and clean up the uneaten food. they are actually very pretty too.
you're going to drive yourself mad trying to control them by taking them out. just dont feed so much and clean the gravel with a gravel vac periodicly. they are totally normal and a part of the ecosystem in a planted tank.


----------

